# #TOPIC: Golf in Dubai (+ 6 new courses planned)



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

For the avid golfer, there can't be better news than this: Dubai will have an additional six golf courses.

The initiative was announced at a press conference by Wahid Attalla, the Executive Director Commercial and Operations at Nakheel, in the presence of star golfer Greg Norman, yesterday.

And to make this ambitious project a reality, the promoters of some of Dubai's most prominent real estate projects, launched Nakheel Golf - a dedicated division focussing on the development of the game in the emirate.

Nakheel Golf, a dedicated division of Nakheel Developers launched yesterday, will invest Dh500-600 million to build six golf courses located in Dubai at selected Nakheel projects.

In alliance with Greg Norman, Nakheel Golf will immediately commence work on developing the six golf courses located at selected Nakheel projects in Dubai.

"We have a successful history as developers and being appreciated for our efforts by a global audience. We have launched Nakheel Golf to specialise in the development of golf courses and golf-themed commercial and residential properties in Dubai," stated Attalla.

The key highlights of these courses are eco-friendly and environmentally sound principles and practices.

Elaborating on each of the six proposed courses, Attalla stated that The Little White Shark will be located on Jumeirah Islands, and feature a par-3, six-hole course with an eye on the family.

The highlight of this course will be its clubhouse, which will be built in the shape of a shark that is also the logo of Greg Norman's private company.

The course will be ready by October next year.

*The Jumeirah Golf Estates - an as yet unannounced real estate development planned by Nakheel - will feature four championship golf courses built around a gated residential community.*

With 18 holes each, the environment themed courses will be designed around the elements of Earth, Fire, Air and Water.

And Greg Norman will be personally involved in the creation of two Eco Signature Courses at The Estate, which will focus on eco-friendly principles and practices.

The Inspiration, the first golf course of its kind in the world, is designed as a tribute to Greg Norman's long career in the sport.

The course will be based on a realistic re-creation of the legendary golfer's favourite holes from around the world which include six from the Americas, six from Europe and six from Australia.

"Nakheel Golf will start work simultaneously on the several exciting projects that have already been earmarked for development. And the world should expect the same unique approach and exacting standards that we have applied to all our ongoing projects," Attalla stated.

Attalla noted that the launch of Nakheel Golf was a natural progression of the company's accomplishments in the field of real estate design and planning, at their various ongoing projects.

"Dubai has proven its vision time and again - be it in innovation thought or through incredulous action - and it is my belief that apart from many other notable credits, golf too will become a flagship attraction of this truly amazing Emirate," stated Greg Norman.

"I will be working very closely with Nakheel Golf to make this vision become a reality. In a few years time, it will not be amiss to label Dubai as one of the golfing capitals of the world."

*He also said that in two weeks time from now during the Holy month of Ramadan there will be an official launch of the Deira Island, another iconic project to be developed by Nakheel. The investment for this project will be in billions of dollars, he said.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

it is nice, but is their really a point, i mean how many people in dubai play golf? but i love golfing, i am a member of privte golf club here in canada


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

so many golf courses


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

I agree, there are just too many golf courses now. The general rule of thumb seems to be one golf course for every new project that comes up! Maybe Dubai Flower Centre might get one too, who knows


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

these are not all directly new, 3 of them are quite old
one of them is at palm jebel ali
another one on the world islands
the lost city

so there will be 3 totally new ones

let me sum up all championship courses:
emirates wadi & majlis courses
the montgomerie
dubai creek
nad el sheba
the world
lost city
palm jebel ali
arabian ranches desert & oasis courses
al badia in festival city
victory heights in sports city

+ 3 unknown

= 15 courses or 13 clubs

don't forget, golf courses are like parks, they bring a lot of green into the city!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

creek golf club is due to re-open in december


Chartering a new course

The Dubai Creek Golf and Yacht Club closed its golf operation for approximately one year from December 2003 and the new course re-opens in December this year. The new course will feature a par-71 challenge over a course measuring around 6,800 yards. The ninth hole was a par-5 but has been reduced to a par-4 with a different location. The course is being redeveloped by European Golf Design in association with the Dubai-based Ryder Cup star and former Dubai Desert Classic champion Thomas Bjorn. Also changing will be the lakes on the golf course with a brand new lake being added on the sixth hole. The back nine holes stay on the same location, as also the academy and the clubhouse. The par-3 course will also be upgraded along with water hazards coming into play on three holes and the driving range will be longer and wider.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> For the avid golfer, there can't be better news than this: Dubai will have
> *The Jumeirah Golf Estates - an as yet unannounced real estate development planned by Nakheel - will feature four championship golf courses built around a gated residential community.*


I think this is what the name of Jumeirah Islands Phase 4 will be.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

just a thought?
but could be possible, cause part 4 is the largest
and it's next to sports city, which already has the approved victory heights course


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

I could be wrong, but that's the only project I can see in that pdf file of the future plan of Dubai that hasn't gotten a "proper" name. We already have Jumeirah Islands, J Village, Jumeirah Horizon, and so the fourth one could be this J Golf Estates thing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

I agree with *Dubai-Lover*. The golf courses bring a lot of green to the city. Dublin is also filled with golf courses. I had no idea it had so many until I saw a map. It's no wonder all the people I see with heart attacks say they were playing golf at the time it happened (which tells you something about the sport  ).

There are some courses in other emirates as well? A new one in Ras al-Khaymah.

There was an old short travel show that used to be shown on Ch. 33. It was American, and in one of the episodes they showed how the Emirates Golf Club course was made, and they used various pictures taken at different stages to show how the sand became grass. They also had interviews with the people who made it and they talked about importing soil..etc.

I'd like to see a documentary like that for all the greenery coming up in the city. And of course, also one to show the rise of all the skyscrapers, especially JLT, Marina, and Burj Dubai. Did I hear that all this progress is being documented and they are filming it for a documentary when it's all done?


----------

